

Web Trends of 2009 - Structured Data - Hagelin
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/top_5_web_trends_of_2009_structured_data.php

======
mattmcknight
Semantic web? I think that was 2005, not 2009. The web of data is available
through APIs, not semantic markup mixed into the view.

